# I have fallen in love with El Campello!



## Kerry UK

After being so sure Guardamar was the place for me, I arrived here on Wednesday and knew within a couple of days that it wasn't going to be my home. I believe you feel it in your gut when things are right for you, and this wasn't it. So I have made a few trips up and down the coast - from Torrevieja to El Campello. And this is where my search ends - I hope!

Once I discovered the fab tram service from Alicante, I knew I would have to find somewhere along that route. It is so quick and efficient, and for someone like me who doesn't drive, it is perfect. Another bonus for me is that I have an elder sister who I currently only see once a year, if I am lucky, because she lives in Scarborough, and I (did) live on the other side of the UK. I would like her to come and see me in Spain, but if she had to get on a Spanish bus, I know she would freak out lol. But she loves going to Benidorm with her friends, and I could easily go and see her on the tram - and it is so simple I could even teach her how to come and see me!!

I was blown away by some of the views from the tram stops on the way to El Campello - notably Carrabiners, Muchavista, and Les Llances. I thought they would be the ideal places to live. But when I arrived in El Campello today, I felt like I had come home. I had a good look around, and I really tried to be impartial, but my heart was telling me this was where I am supposed to be. And everything I saw for the rest of the day just reinforced that feeling.

DunWorkin has been wonderful in giving me advice, so huge thanks, especially for telling me how to find the letting agents. I have appointments with one agent on Thursday, to view 3 different apartments: I am trying not to get too excited, in case it doesn't work out, but I know I don't want to live anywhere else now.

Just out of curiosity, to see those places which had so captured me from the tram, I walked back from El Campello along the front, before catching the tram from Carrabiners. No, despite the views, they didn't grab me. It has to be El Campello.

Kerry


----------



## xabiaxica

Kerry UK said:


> After being so sure Guardamar was the place for me, I arrived here on Wednesday and knew within a couple of days that it wasn't going to be my home. I believe you feel it in your gut when things are right for you, and this wasn't it. So I have made a few trips up and down the coast - from Torrevieja to El Campello. And this is where my search ends - I hope!
> 
> Once I discovered the fab tram service from Alicante, I knew I would have to find somewhere along that route. It is so quick and efficient, and for someone like me who doesn't drive, it is perfect. Another bonus for me is that I have an elder sister who I currently only see once a year, if I am lucky, because she lives in Scarborough, and I (did) live on the other side of the UK. I would like her to come and see me in Spain, but if she had to get on a Spanish bus, I know she would freak out lol. But she loves going to Benidorm with her friends, and I could easily go and see her on the tram - and it is so simple I could even teach her how to come and see me!!
> 
> I was blown away by some of the views from the tram stops on the way to El Campello - notably Carrabiners, Muchavista, and Les Llances. I thought they would be the ideal places to live. But when I arrived in El Campello today, I felt like I had come home. I had a good look around, and I really tried to be impartial, but my heart was telling me this was where I am supposed to be. And everything I saw for the rest of the day just reinforced that feeling.
> 
> DunWorkin has been wonderful in giving me advice, so huge thanks, especially for telling me how to find the letting agents. I have appointments with one agent on Thursday, to view 3 different apartments: I am trying not to get too excited, in case it doesn't work out, but I know I don't want to live anywhere else now.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, to see those places which had so captured me from the tram, I walked back from El Campello along the front, before catching the tram from Carrabiners. No, despite the views, they didn't grab me. It has to be El Campello.
> 
> Kerry



you *know *where your heart is.....


for me, the first time I saw Montgó my heart was at peace - & over many holidays I knew that it was home

now _las faldas de Montgó _have been my home for 10 years - & I intend to stay


----------



## Agapito

Kerry UK said:


> It has to be El Campello. Kerry


Wondering if you have found somewhere suitable yet. I remember that you are booked to fly home around January 9th. Sorry not to have replied earlier but I have just returned from holiday.

I hope to be in Campello around the beginning of February and, like you, the tram was a factor in my decision process. The other points of importance were being near to supermarkets and a bank. I have no intention of driving a car but a bike is high on my agenda.
I have visited the town in all seasons and the ambiente certainly changes. I like very much the peaceful quiet days in the off season but also it is fun in summertime, and the beach is never too crowded.
There is also a very good bus service into Alicante, Linea 21, which starts from Plaza Constitucion and travels along Sant Bartolomeu every 20 minutes. It is slower than the tram but you get to know the surrounding areas and is worth the journey for that reason.


----------



## Kerry UK

Hi, yes I have a lovely apartment in the town, just minutes from the beach. I watched The Kings arrive by sea yesterday and then watched the procession from my terrace. I love it here, and am not looking forward to going back to the UK on Thursday!! But it will only be for a few days, and then I will be back here. No internet access yet, but am just in a cafe by the beach which has WiFi. The weather has been beautiful!


----------



## DunWorkin

Kerry UK said:


> Hi, yes I have a lovely apartment in the town, just minutes from the beach. I watched The Kings arrive by sea yesterday and then watched the procession from my terrace. I love it here, and am not looking forward to going back to the UK on Thursday!! But it will only be for a few days, and then I will be back here. No internet access yet, but am just in a cafe by the beach which has WiFi. The weather has been beautiful!


When you come back, let me know if you have any questions about what is where in Campello and the surrounding area. We have lived here for 10 years and, now like you, we rely on public transport.

Maybe, together with Agapito, we could meet for a coffee in town one day.


----------



## Agapito

DunWorkin said:


> Maybe, together with Agapito, we could meet for a coffee in town one day.


Lovely suggestion. Look forward to meeting you both. 
If there is anything you would like from the UK let me know. I will give a definite date soon (I hope).


----------



## Kerry UK

That would be great. Am just in the airport, off to UK for a few days to get some more clothes and say my goodbyes .... until they all come to visit me! When I come back to El Campello I plan to check out the local u3a group, I was in a local one in the UK and enjoyed it. Will also get in touch with the English Speaking group which DunWorkin has mentioned. Up to now I have just felt like I was on holiday, but when I come back I want to start getting to know people, as well as sorting out the formalities.

Kerry


----------



## njcdec

Hi
I agree with you i have been to El Campello several times and think its a great area i also like coveta fuma which is a nice area and not far from El Campello by train .I have not been to spain for a couple of years but hope to get back sometime this year as am hoping to move that way in the future
Nic


----------



## DunWorkin

njcdec said:


> Hi
> I agree with you i have been to El Campello several times and think its a great area i also like coveta fuma which is a nice area and not far from El Campello by train .I have not been to spain for a couple of years but hope to get back sometime this year as am hoping to move that way in the future
> Nic


If you haven't been to Coveta Fuma for a couple of years you will probably notice quite a difference if you go there again.

In the main square where there are all the bars and restaurants they have built on a lot of the open land that used to be the car park.

If you go there at lunchtime now nearly all the bars are closed. They only seem to be opening in the evenings.

It is still very much a Dutch expat area and the shop and little post office are still there.

We are on the coast just past Coveta Fuma in Venta Lanuza.


----------



## Pazcat

We nearly moved to Coveta Fuma and further up nearer the Jet Set bar in Merced but we couldn't get any agents to work in the time frame we needed to view the houses we wanted. I was disappointed by that.
Shame to because one of the houses is still listed.

The one place we did get to see was nearer the main square in Coveta Fuma but wasn't suitable for young kids, lovely house though.


----------



## DunWorkin

Pazcat said:


> We nearly moved to Coveta Fuma and further up nearer the Jet Set bar in Merced but we couldn't get any agents to work in the time frame we needed to view the houses we wanted. I was disappointed by that.
> Shame to because one of the houses is still listed.
> 
> The one place we did get to see was nearer the main square in Coveta Fuma but wasn't suitable for young kids, lovely house though.


That is where we live - in one of those houses by the Jet Set bar. 

I wish I had known you were looking as our house is for sale


----------



## Pazcat

We came for a week and stayed in the area but it was quite hectic really, we had to find a place in that short time and was mainly going off of idealista and fotocasa but the agents were terrible.
Would of been nice to see a few more places in that area.

Ended up just out of Mutxamel and our plan is to stay here for probably another 6 or 7 months and then look to move again and decide whether to rent or buy.


----------



## DunWorkin

Pazcat said:


> We came for a week and stayed in the area but it was quite hectic really, we had to find a place in that short time and was mainly going off of idealista and fotocasa but the agents were terrible.
> Would of been nice to see a few more places in that area.
> 
> Ended up just out of Mutxamel and our plan is to stay here for probably another 6 or 7 months and then look to move again and decide whether to rent or buy.


The advantages we have over Mutxamel is we are right by the beach and a couple hundred yards from the tram

If, in the future, you decide you are interested in buying in Venta Lanuza let me know /SNIP/


----------



## njcdec

Hi
Thanks for the comment it sounds like the area is not as nice and open views now as it used to be i take it they built more apartments or villas and not shops?Is sins still there with steve or has it also changed. I have to look on google earth and see if it shows how it loks now
Nic





DunWorkin said:


> If you haven't been to Coveta Fuma for a couple of years you will probably notice quite a difference if you go there again.
> 
> In the main square where there are all the bars and restaurants they have built on a lot of the open land that used to be the car park.
> 
> If you go there at lunchtime now nearly all the bars are closed. They only seem to be opening in the evenings.
> 
> It is still very much a Dutch expat area and the shop and little post office are still there.
> 
> We are on the coast just past Coveta Fuma in Venta Lanuza.


----------



## LojaChica

Pazcat..................totally unrelated to OP Post............sorry OP...... BUT do you miss Australia?


----------



## DunWorkin

njcdec said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the comment it sounds like the area is not as nice and open views now as it used to be i take it they built more apartments or villas and not shops?Is sins still there with steve or has it also changed. I have to look on google earth and see if it shows how it loks now
> Nic


They have built apartments

In some ways it is better as they have smartened it up but it is more enclosed and difficult to find a parking space if you go by car (we go by tram).

I believe 'sins' is still there - it is not in the main square but round the corner. I don't know who runs it as I have never been in there.

Plaza restaurant is still there but only open in the evenings.


----------



## buble

Yes, "Sin Problemas" is still there, run by Pat & Steve (Quiz night on Mondays start 10PM)
The "Cheeky Monkey" (recommended!) is a coparitively new restaurant/bar, run by Richard, who is the perfect host. The food is good, at very reasonable prices!!! They have a fun, charity quiz night on Thursdays, start 8PM.
The estate agent, just on the left as you turn down to Corveta (his name is Celcio (it sounds like that), is very helpfull and sorts out any problems the local "Brit" customers have. He really knows his stuff!

Google Earth shows the position of the new building. Not nice, but in my opinion, still one of the best spots.
We will be there for all of February.


----------



## Pazcat

Dun, I'll be sure to drop you a PM if that is the way we decide to go.

Yeah the beach being close by would be an advantage as often we drove back down to that little beach with the kids but this was before that guard started. I'm not sure what that's all about entirely but I'd figure people would be happy to have somewhere to go because there isn't much around. I don't get it, is he supposed to stop people from going to the beach or the bar?

I quite like Mutxamel, we are a bit out of it and I like the fact it's more open and less light pollution. But being closer to the tram would save quite a bit in fuel.



LojaChica said:


> Pazcat..................totally unrelated to OP Post............sorry OP...... BUT do you miss Australia?


Yes and No, it depends on the day I guess. For me the biggest thing is family. My parents need to see their Grandkids more and that is hard. I'm sure it's harder on them than it is me though.

When in Belgium I just missed the Sun and being warm, Spain fixed that.  Although the sooner it starts getting warmer again I'll be happy.

I'm sure I can go on and on about some things nostalgically though but it's hard to pin point something and while I might miss the little things it's the important stuff like family that matters most.
I miss camping, or at least proper wild camping. I guess that's something. 

How about you?



> The "Cheeky Monkey" (recommended!)


I quite like that place, been a few times for lunch and it was always pleasant and the food good. Plus there is a playground for the kids which helps. We've been meaning to go again on a Sunday for the roast lunch, not sure if you have to book though.

The Dutch bar looks nice there as well but never been in, maybe if I didn't have to drive.


----------



## LojaChica

Quote:
Originally Posted by LojaChica View Post 
Pazcat..................totally unrelated to OP Post............sorry OP...... BUT do you miss Australia? 

Yes and No, it depends on the day I guess. For me the biggest thing is family. My parents need to see their Grandkids more and that is hard. I'm sure it's harder on them than it is me though.

When in Belgium I just missed the Sun and being warm, Spain fixed that. Although the sooner it starts getting warmer again I'll be happy.

I'm sure I can go on and on about some things nostalgically though but it's hard to pin point something and while I might miss the little things it's the important stuff like family that matters most.
I miss camping, or at least proper wild camping. I guess that's something. 

How about you?

WELL..........................Same as you as in Family...............left a Mum behind and 1 out of 4 Daughters

I have found it hard to acclimatize to the cold here again so I'm looking forward to warmer weather etc BUT the biggest plus for me so far was having a cold Christmas............just feels right somehow............never did get used to the hot ones

And yes.............I miss the flora/fauna aspect and the wildlife and the general beauty/red dust/wilderness of those out of city places..........we did a lot of camping..............I even miss the squawk of the Lorakeets and Cockatoos  how sad is that?

However................am happy to be here...............for now............life is way too short

America next :-D

PS funniest thing...............have dealt with Huntsmans/Redbacks etc.........don't like them but no dramas............screamed like a Sheila with a spider the size of a 50c coin today???? 

Go figure


----------



## Pazcat

> WELL..........................Same as you as in Family...............left a Mum behind and 1 out of 4 Daughters
> 
> I have found it hard to acclimatize to the cold here again so I'm looking forward to warmer weather etc BUT the biggest plus for me so far was having a cold Christmas............just feels right somehow............never did get used to the hot ones
> 
> And yes.............I miss the flora/fauna aspect and the wildlife and the general beauty/red dust/wilderness of those out of city places..........we did a lot of camping..............I even miss the squawk of the Lorakeets and Cockatoos how sad is that?
> 
> However................am happy to be here...............for now............life is way too short
> 
> America next :-D
> 
> PS funniest thing...............have dealt with Huntsmans/Redbacks etc.........don't like them but no dramas............screamed like a Sheila with a spider the size of a 50c coin today????
> 
> Go figure


I don't mind the cold, I loved the snow for instance further north and yeah it feels right for Christmas somehow. It must be all ingrained in us from years of US/UK television. But the problem there was that there was really no summer to speak of the last 3 years.

What I like about some of the areas talked about in this thread is they have planted a heap of gum trees and occasionally a wattle, it was a nice surprise when you turn off the highway and are greeted with familiar trees. You don't really notice it until then.
I also find that a bit south of Alicante towards Santa Pola the landscape really reminds me of an Australian one, shame the houses in that area aren't exactly what we are looking for because I could easily live by the coast there.

I'll add I also miss Kangaroo, in the form of steak.
I haven't come across any here in the supermarkets yet but it was one of my favourite meats.

But yeah, I'm happy to be here too so while some of the things I miss may sound complainy it's really not.
What makes it a bit easier though is I would think that sometime in the future we will probably go back to Oz, I'd love the kids to go through the Aussie school system. But that wont be for a while I guess.


----------



## LojaChica

Well Education wise it is an experience for sure..............mine have so far survived the UK/Aussie and now Spanish system..............keeps it interesting 

Have to say if anyone is interested.............I had reservations about fitting into a Spanish School as you hear so many horror stories but so far so good

Thanks for all your replies Pazcat.........it's been great to hear your views


----------



## amogles

Dear All,

I just found this website and decided to join up.

I'm also very much in love with El Campello. I looked at many other places but what really got me hooked on Campello was not needing to have a car, as well as the great beaches, and the general character of the town which is neither completely overrun with tourists and ugly high rise, nor a total backwater out in the sticks. It's thus an ideal compromise. It's a place that I just feel very good about without really being able to say why. There are plenty of nice restaurants and because it is in the Alicante commuter belt, there are plenty of permanent residents meaning it doesn't close down for the winter as many resorts do. I thus took the plunge and bought a holiday home that I hope to eventually retire to. It is in the Amerador neighbourhood which is similar in nature to the adjacent Coveta Fuma but is a bit more Spanish (which is a plus for me, as I don't want to live in a total expat reservation). If plans come to fruition, the El Campello station for the high speed train that will go along the coast will be built in this neighbourhood too, so that will further improve accessibility, boost property values etc. 

The house is a bit run down and in need of some TLC so the first couple of years will probably be about coming to grips with this. The previous owner didn't do much during the final years, and before that started several rebuilding projects that he didn't see through so in some respects the house was an unfinished building site, with many things fixed in a temporary manner or not at all. I have been fortunate in finding a local builder who has proved extremely reliable, honest and efficient (and not too costly either). So if anybody is interested I can pass on the details. The neighbours have all proven to be extremely friendly and helpful too.


----------



## Big change

Hi I'm thinking of buying a bar in El Campello could you please give me any advice?


----------



## Madliz

It's rather tempting to say DON'T DO IT! 

There was a similar thread just this week, with some comments that might be more helpful than that, http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/1019306-advice-re-relocation-costa-del-sol.html#post9777625
plus you could use the _search_ function to look for threads discussing _bar, cafe, business,_ for example.


----------



## dmret

There is no shortage of bars, they are every where.


----------



## dmret

Perhaps you have, but try 'Sundrenched Villas' on San Bartolome just down from the charity shop 'Bruised but not broken' Lee looked after us and found as a cracking villa on the Bonalbo urb. He did say, as others also did, that the best time to look was after the summer, in September, as more properties become available. He also got us a 12 month contract as opposed to an 11 month 'rolling' contract the only one to do so that we could find.


----------



## Pazcat

There is a person advertising on facebook groups to sell their bar in Campello as they are going to Canada. I'd wager that is the one he is talking about.

Either way it's been on the market a while, sob story and all.


----------



## ManchesterVice

Kerry UK said:


> That would be great. Am just in the airport, off to UK for a few days to get some more clothes and say my goodbyes .... until they all come to visit me! When I come back to El Campello I plan to check out the local u3a group, I was in a local one in the UK and enjoyed it. Will also get in touch with the English Speaking group which DunWorkin has mentioned. Up to now I have just felt like I was on holiday, but when I come back I want to start getting to know people, as well as sorting out the formalities.
> 
> Kerry


Hi 
We holiday very often in Alicante City and are now in the process of searching for our retirement home by the sea. We've seen a place we like in Venta Lanuza but we don't know much about the place. Coveta Fuma seems to be the nearest place with some social areas, is this the case, or did we miss some shops, supermarket, bars etc???? We saw the little blue bus while we were there last month we presume it goes to Campello?? Any info or experience of this pretty place would be very welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ManchesterVice

How's it going are you enjoying the area?


----------



## DunWorkin

Venta Lanuza is where we live. 

There is the Jet Set bar (was a British bar - now Dutch owned). In the summer months there is a chiringuito on the beach. On the main road (N332) there is a very good Spanish bar/restaurant.

Apart from that you need to take the tram (every half hour) or the bus (once an hour) to Coveta Fuma or El Campello.

You can also take the tram in the other direction to Villajoyosa and, of course, Benidorm.

When we first lived here we had a car (in fact we had two - one each). Now we rely on public transport which we find excellent.

Are you looking to buy or rent?


----------



## ManchesterVice

DunWorkin said:


> Venta Lanuza is where we live.
> 
> There is the Jet Set bar (was a British bar - now Dutch owned). In the summer months there is a chiringuito on the beach. On the main road (N332) there is a very good Spanish bar/restaurant.
> 
> Apart from that you need to take the tram (every half hour) or the bus (once an hour) to Coveta Fuma or El Campello.
> 
> You can also take the tram in the other direction to Villajoyosa and, of course, Benidorm.
> 
> When we first lived here we had a car (in fact we had two - one each). Now we rely on public transport which we find excellent.
> 
> Are you looking to buy or rent?



Hi Dunworkin,

I'm new to forum use, so I hope i'm writing in the correct place!!!
We're looking to buy, with a view to renting it out until we take our early retirement which hopefully will be in 3-4 years time. 

We like the modern complex 'La Mar' do you know anything about this? There are seven or so properties left for sale there, we are not sure if they are now bank owned, just starting my research? 

We saw the beach bar last time we visited and the estate agents at the junction where you get on to the big road at the top. It's good that there is other social places, i'll look up that bar. Roughly where is it? We're back out again at the end of this month for a week so we will be visiting Venta Lanuza and exploring more. I speak a little bad Spanish but plan to improve this. 
Hast luogo!


----------



## DunWorkin

When you have enough posts (can't remember how many that is) PM me. I may be able to help you regarding property purchase here in Venta Lanuza.


----------



## ManchesterVice

Thanks Dunworkin.

Still getting used to this website any tips and hints are very welcome.

I'll keep posting.


----------



## Sammy28

We are just in the process of buying a holiday home in alkabir el campello. Just wondering if anyone can give us any tips. We will need to get a new sofa ,mattresses and a few other bits of furniture. Also looking for recommendations for a local builder and electrician .
What about grocery shopping on public transport? 
Good places to eat Out? 
Anywhere with any live entertainment? Guitar playerso, singers.? Etc
Any other info greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
Sam


----------



## The Blackrose

There is often live music on in the square at coveta on a weeken. Sins has muscians playing on Friday nights you take take your own guitar if you wish as they have the odd jam session.
Most places are good to eat out,depends what you like to eat and how much you want to pay.
Pop into Sins bar you'll get some good advice from Steve / Pat and the locals.


----------



## lee25767

Good luck to you and if you feel it in your heart, then you have found home.
We looked everywhere for a few years, then 3 years ago we found Oliva. This became our home 
( well, will be when we can retire, nice holiday home for now)
Like you we felt it was right for us and would not find a better place with the space we have, even though it is a house in the old town

Enjoy


----------



## Pazcat

The Blackrose said:


> There is often live music on in the square at coveta on a weeken. Sins has muscians playing on Friday nights you take take your own guitar if you wish as they have the odd jam session.
> Most places are good to eat out,depends what you like to eat and how much you want to pay.
> Pop into Sins bar you'll get some good advice from Steve / Pat and the locals.


Just curious if you or anyone else knows if Cheeky Monkeys was sold, last time I checked it was listed but that was a while ago.
Did they get new owners?


----------



## The Blackrose

Richard still has it and is still running it at the moment. Popular place.


----------



## Kaz2200

Hi I hope nobody mind me hijacking this post, me and my other half fell in love with campello 3 years ago and have been back several times since. We would love to buy somewhere that we can use now and semi retire in 5 years. The problem we have had is what we like is quite expensive for us and I'm worried we might not get as much use out of it and therefore is a risk. I have thought about buying a mobile home on Colmar camping as we can buy outright and it would be low risk, I only worried that it will be too far out, as we won't have a car. Does anyone own or rent at Colmar that could give us an honest opinion, as to how far it is to tram line, beach etc, and are there any bars in walking distance apart from those on site.


----------

